# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  Migrating DB2 UDB to PostgreSQL

## tobymaguire

Hi,

Whilst preparing a document to assist our technical team to migrate
from DB2 UDB to PostgreSQL, we found that there are several
differences in syntax & implementation between the two, despite
both being in compliance with SQL standards.

In addition to listing out the syntax & implementation differences
between the two databases in the document, we have also listed some
examples to demonstrate to the technical team how to convert the
stored procedures, functions and triggers.

In the document we have also listed other conversion considerations,
and the differences in features and functionalities between the two
products.

You are welcome to use the document for your own reference, and may
make any comments or changes to the document which would benefit the
open source community.

If you wish to contact us please email us at : toby.maguire@gmail.com

----------

